# Uneven traps w/pics



## Mikeyyork (Nov 16, 2009)

Thought i'd let you check these out, my left trap's way bigger when it's flexed.

Not the most flattering pic, i have to push my shoulders up and forward to get it looking like this.










Normal back view,










Does it look like it's just a case of uneven muscles or could there be something more to it ?.

I've only been working out for 3 months and i wanna be on the right path for correcting it if possible.

Thanks.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

do you deadlift?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Im in exactly the same boat. When im relaxed you cant really tell but when Im pumped theres a massive difference,

I put it down to too much rugby as a youth. The right shoulder which I used to prop appears lower and a bit more squashed. Thought it would even itself out in time but it never has.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

are you left handed,3 months,keep training dude it will even out in the end dont worry.


----------



## Mikeyyork (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah i deadlift,

My work out so far is,

Deadlifts.

Bench press.

Incline bench.

Triceps extension.

Day off.

Bent over row.

Weighted crunches

Leg raises.

Dumbbell shrugs.

Day off.

Squats.

Lying hip abduction.

Lunges.

Calf raises

Last two days off.

I'm a lefty but only for writing, i do just about everything else with the right.

I'll keep working, just making sure there's nothing weird going on i might not know about lol.

Cheers people..


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> Im in exactly the same boat. When im relaxed you cant really tell but when Im pumped theres a massive difference,
> 
> I put it down to too much rugby as a youth. The right shoulder which I used to prop appears lower and a bit more squashed. Thought it would even itself out in time but it never has.


 you could stop doing shrugs etc altogether and concentrate on your weak areas.do maybe single arm db shrug on that side,or any other single ex you like,worth a go, i did this over the years on and off to ballance things up.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

To be honest I rarely train traps these days so its not as apparent. When I was at lower BF level and training traps regular then it was more of an issue but as I will never compete then its not too big a deal.

Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## shaunyc (Jan 9, 2010)

u could try training unilatrelly for a few months dumbell shrugs something like that c if they even out dont stress ureself tho no two sides of the body r the same


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Mikeyyork said:


> Yeah i deadlift,


Mixed grip I assume??

Do you alternate your mixed grip? If not you should as the supinated side causes more trap involvement. Thus causing them to be uneven.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

do you use over and underhand grip on deads mate? that can sometimes cause this


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

lol great minds


----------



## Mikeyyork (Nov 16, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> Im in exactly the same boat. When im relaxed you cant really tell but when Im pumped theres a massive difference,
> 
> I put it down to too much rugby as a youth. The right shoulder which I used to prop appears lower and a bit more squashed. Thought it would even itself out in time but it never has.


Strange, like you say it's not that bad usually but i'm self concious about flexing my back.


----------



## Mikeyyork (Nov 16, 2009)

Errrm, overhand usually. I'm still practising my form on a lot of exercises.


----------



## tullybow (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi, had a similar problem and focussed on trying to us db over bb where possible - seemed to even out...(to better than it was anyway)


----------



## Mikeyyork (Nov 16, 2009)

Did you work both sides evenly with the DBs or concentrate more on the weaker side ?

I'll start switching my grip up on the deadlifts.

Thanks for the advice everyone..


----------



## tullybow (Jul 13, 2009)

nope - just worked both sides out evenly.....didn't think it was a great idea to overcompensate on the weaker side personally. Good luck with it.


----------



## Mikeyyork (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks man.

I went to the docs today to get it checked, my left side is definitly stronger so i need to work to on that, but the reason it looks so exaggerated when i flex like in the first pic is because i'm missing a muscle apparently. I was born without it and that's allowing the shoulder to rotate out.

All those years and i've only just noticed, it's a something and nothing tho so no worries  .


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

Just when you think you know it all, I've been training over ten years and never gave thought to alternating grip on deads.... I guess im lucky that I've always grown in unison. Simple stuff really!


----------

